# If you make your own formic pads please PM me.



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

thanks !!!

JoeMcc


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

Why keep it a secret? Share with the rest of us.


----------



## CSbees (Aug 7, 2007)

This is a dangerous practice and could harm your bees unless you are using reagent grade formic at very specific concentration ranges. Commercial has certain impurities that can remain as a residual in combs just like the cumophous which the majority of beekeepers refuse to use.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

CSbees said:


> This is a dangerous practice and could harm your bees unless you are using reagent grade formic at very specific concentration ranges. Commercial has certain impurities that can remain as a residual in combs just like the cumophous which the majority of beekeepers refuse to use.


Or FCC grade (Food Chemicals Codex) from a reputable dealer. 

Thats why i didnt want to have a thread about it....i dont want to be responsible for anyone causing injury to themselves, their bees, or anything else that may come in contact with it. I especially dont want someone getting impurities it into our nations honey supply.

Infact if a Moderators would like to delete this thread im ok with that.

Joe


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

You may want to read the MSDS and heed all cautions.
Have you had lemon juice in your eyes? The pH of lemon juice is very close to 2.3 
pH Values for Common Items 


Item
pH Value 

Acid rain
5.2

Ammonia water
11.6

Apple juice
2.9 – 3.3

Baking soda
8.0

Borax
9.2

Distilled water
7.0

Drinking water
6.5 – 8

Eggs
7.6 – 8

Grapes
3.5 – 4.5

Grapefruit juice
3 – 3.3

Human blood
7.35 – 7.45

Human saliva
6.3 – 6.6

Hydrochloric acid
0.1

Lemon juice
2.3

Lime
1.8 – 2

Limewater
12.4

Milk of magnesia
10.5

Normal rain
5.7

Orange juice
3 – 4

Sea water
7.36 – 8.21

Soda lye
14.0

Sour milk
4.3 – 4.5

Stomach juice
1 – 3

Sulfuric acid
0.3

Tomato & tomato juice
4.2

Vinegar
2.4 – 3.4

White bread
5 – 6


_______________________

pH Scale: Some Common Solutions 


The pH of a solution measures the hydrogen ion concentration in that solution. A small change in pH represents a large change in hydrogen ion concentration. For example, the hydrogen ion concentration of lemon juice (pH of 2.3) is 63 times greater than that of tomato juice (pH of 4.1), and 50,000 times greater than that of water (pH of 7.0). 

© Microsoft Corporation. All Rights Reserved. 


Appears in these articles: 

Acids and Bases; pH 

* Exclusively for MSN Encarta Premium Subscribers. Join Now 



Purchase the Nod Apiaries product and be safe.
it is required to wear a full face shield with acid filters in the canisters.
Regards,
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*http://www.rhtubs.com/pH.htm*

Here is a good explanation of the pH scale.
http://www.rhtubs.com/pH.htm

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Don't be cheap.*

Check out:

www.mitegone.com

Is $1.50 per hive too much?

???


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

CSbees said:


> This is a dangerous practice and could harm your bees unless you are using reagent grade formic at very specific concentration ranges. Commercial has certain impurities that can remain as a residual in combs just like the cumophous which the majority of beekeepers refuse to use.



What would those "certain impurities" be, that are as bad as cumophous?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Lead is what I heard. A quick google shows that formic acid can be made from lead formate.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Joe:

why use formic acid at all? The seems backwards to our last conversations that we have had regarding natural selection and better queens.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Chef Isaac said:


> Joe:
> 
> why use formic acid at all? The seems backwards to our last conversations that we have had regarding natural selection and better queens.


I’m just doing some personal research.... this is why I wanted to chat with a couple people in private.... I didn’t want to create some sort of controversy here. 

Take it where ya like. I got the answers I was looking for.

It's all good 



JoeMcc


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Get the lead out!*



MichaelW said:


> Lead is what I heard. A quick google shows that formic acid can be made from lead formate.


Since you are vaporizing, would not the lead be removed with the spent pad?


----------



## CSbees (Aug 7, 2007)

Typically in commercial grade formic there are catalysts used to shift the equilibrium point of the reaction to form more of the product. The main impurities originate from these catalysts or from heavy metals.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Since you are vaporizing, would not the lead be removed with the spent pad?


I think not, especially, if its poured over shop towels and then chewed up by the bees.

I would just go ahead and use the pharmaceutical/food grade stuff that has only trace amounts of lead and other heavy metals. <.001% .Then you know what you've got. 

Also, they make this stuff called Mite Away II, no guesswork needed.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Michael, pouring liquid on shop towels sounds like a disaster.
I suppose maybe O.K. for fumigating deadouts.
Much of the work of the various liqiud formic dispensers involved delivering a measured amount of vapor over the treatment period.
Bill Ruzika of Mitegone has set this as 6grams of formic vaporized per every 5 frames of bees. I don't remember what David VanderDussen said but he sure came up with a clever system.
At any rate, Mitegone pads are removed after the treatment period along with any residue.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*why use formic acid at all?*

I.P.M.
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

> © Microsoft Corporation. All Rights Reserved.


??? did you misunderstand what that statement means ???


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

*Nation wide*

Post it across the board,why not answer him?people have already discussed [maverick]or fluvalinate and [tacktick]or amitraze.dont put it under the pillow now,come on.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

*casper*

Come on guys post it.Dont be scared now.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

http://www.honeybeeworld.com/diary/2000/diary101000.htm#Formic


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Boy this thread dropped dead.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

high rate of speed said:


> Boy this thread dropped dead.


Like a mite in a jar of Taktic? Wait... it might be resistant!



JoeMcc - whos jsut having fun learing.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

high rate of speed said:


> Boy this thread dropped dead.


What makes you say that?


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

NOBODY,wanted to post remarks about homemade remidies,but everyone spoke about maverick and tac tic.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

high rate of speed said:


> NOBODY,wanted to post remarks about homemade remidies,but everyone spoke about maverick and tac tic.


Formic acid may still be considered a homemade remedy in some parts but in Manitoba it is an approved varroa treatment.

http://www.gov.mb.ca/agriculture/crops/honey/bha02s00.html


----------



## cleareyes (Mar 2, 2008)

here's how I apply it...

[edit by mod]


----------

